# Pro Valor



## Wildduk (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking to charter with them in the BVI this Oct. Anyone here chartered with them before?

Thx


----------



## rundugrun (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out the reviews at traveltalkonline.com - Do a search on "ProValor" and you'll get responses.

Doug


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

...is that the sound of a can of worms being opened?


----------

